# لدينا الــذره الصــفراء ومــركزات العـــلف



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*لدينا الــذره الصــفراء * *ومــركزات العـــلف**
**يتوفـــر لدينــا الذره الصفراء اوكرانى وامريكى ولدينا مركزات العلف بكافة انواعها طبقــــا للمواصفـــــــات العــــالميـــه*​ 
*تحدد الاسعار بمعرفة الشركة بعد التعرف على الكميات ومكان الوصول*​ 
*كما نة يتوفـر لدينا لقاحـات البـط المسـكوفى لمرض الدرزى*​ 
*ويتوفـر مخـلوط الخامات المعــدنية المستخـدمة فى الزراعـة*​ 
*ومسـحــوق السمــك 25% الى 60% بروتين*​ 
*وكسـب فــــول صـــويا ودوار الشـمــــس والــذرة*​* ومستخلص بـذرة القـطن و مركـزات العـلف *​

*وعـلف الدواجـن والمواشى ( بادى –نامى –ناهى )**
**--------*​ 
*خـــدمــــاتنـــــا**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التصــديريـــة**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]بتوميـن[FONT=&quot] * ديـزل * نحاس * براميل * سكراب * اسمـنت * حـديـد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يـوريــا[FONT=&quot] * سكــر * زيـت * قمــح * ذرة * أعـــلاف * تــمــويـل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[email protected]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
​


----------

